# [SOLVED] Need error light code reference (or manual) for Dell Optiplex GX260



## OrCrush (Feb 26, 2013)

I've found lots of great posts on here that reference the error light codes for a Dell Optiplex GX260 

(Manuals*and Documents for OptiPlex GX260 | Dell US)

Unfortunately, the documentation for this model no longer exists at the Dell web site. 

Does anyone still have this document, or a reference for the error codes the 4 lights on the back of the tower generate?

What I get is:
A- Amber 
B- Amber
C- Green
D- Green

No video, No POST beeps, the hard drive and fans spin up briefly then go back off (the cycle repeats once). Front panel power light is green then amber.

Thank you...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Need error light code reference (or manual) for Dell Optiplex GX260*

Hello,

Try the User Guide for the GX270

I would suggest you start by checking the memory modules and trying one at a time.

Also check the motherboard for any damaged,bulging, or leaking capacitor.


----------



## OrCrush (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Need error light code reference (or manual) for Dell Optiplex GX260*

Thank you for your help. Turned out to be a bad stick of RAM.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Need error light code reference (or manual) for Dell Optiplex GX260*

You are Welcome. Glad you got it sorted.


----------

